# Celebration of Dona - Anju No. 469



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I really do not want to start this thread, but has Jeff asked me to.  
Please forgive any typos as I'm crying as I post.
I can't believe we have lost such a wonderful supportive member of our community.  
Until her surgery Dona and I were always very close in post count and it was fun to watch our counts go up and down against one another.
Dona was always so incredibly supportive and happy.  
I miss you already, Dona.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just can't believe it. Dona you will be missed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dona was always positive and kind.

KB will not be the same without her.

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I am so saddened.  I loved reading her posts about living in Mexico.  It was always kind of vicarious for me.  I will miss her.
Paula ny


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I cannot believe this, Dona was one very sweet & kind lady that always had an encouraging word for everyone.  She will truly be missed.  None of us will be the same without her fun and loving spirit.  Brenda K.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am just in shock. This is such sad, sad news. I knew she had complications after her surgery but I thought she was on the mend and doing well. Didn't she post this morning? We truly have lost a wonderful, caring and loving member of our community...

Hugs to you, Dona, as you make your way to your next life.

Leslie
xoxo


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Dona was one who made KB such a fun place to go on the internet. Always very supportive if you were down and laughing with you when you were up. I will miss her very much.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am speechless.
I have felt so close to Dona.
And loved her positive spirit and ....
I will come back and post something that makes sense later.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I didn't "know" Dona well as I didn't have much opportunity interacting with her but I have always read her with so much pleasure. This will be a different place without her and I will miss her. All my love and strength goes to those she's leaving behind and who have to now find the strength to go on without her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some may not know Dona by that name, her KB member name was Anju No. 469.  Perhaps we could add that to the subject?

So sad.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

No words will suffice for me right now. This is two dreadful shocks in one week for me.

All we can do is to live what's left of our lives in a way that honors those such as Dona who have preceded us.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am in shock. I thought this was going to be a post that she moved into her new house. I guess in a way she has. She will be missed here on KB.

My thoughts and prayers to her family.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG!!...
I am BAWLING...I am in SHOCK; I just replied to her post. OMG!! We lost a great great soul and God got a beautiful spirit. Life is a gift...not ours to keep. Dona will be sadly sadly missed. She was a favorite here. She loved my Margarita banter and I loved how she couldn't be mean if she tried; even her "mean posts" were sweet. I can't believe it. Tears are dripping down my face.
Dona Rest in Peace...this is a very sad day; we will remember the special ones shared with you. You were a friend. God Bless your loved ones.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I still can't take it in.  Dona never got to enjoy her new house and that is so sad.  She was called Home way too soon.  

My heart and my prayers are with her family.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Dona was one of the first persons to talk to me when I came to the boards and I will never forget her.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Dona and her Kindle with the sombrero welcomed me last May when I joined. We PM'd one another quite a bit. Sometimes about Texas and friends who live near one another and about cards, and about my retiring in Mexico one day and us being "neighbors" I love her so much I just am crying so much that I can not believe that I am actually getting this post typed. Rest in peace my sweet lady friend... I love you...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

What sad and stunning news. Dona was a joy to be with in these boards. Every encounter I had with her was a delight. I join you all in mourning her - and celebrating the gentle spark that she gave our community.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I will miss Dona's posts and hearing about life in Mexico.  It was always a joy to read her posts.  She had such a sunny and positive outlook.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am stunned. I loved Dona's posts and her PMs and her greetings from Mexico. This heart is breaking. 

Bless you as you rest in God's bosom. I shall miss your sunshine and will remember you always.

Ed P


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I'm in shock.  May she rest in peace.  Prayers for her family and friends.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just went to the book count thread and found Dona's list, which she had updated just two days ago:



> my place holder
> 
> 1. Black Powder War by Naomi Novik 5297 locations
> 2. The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen 4091 locations
> ...


I have ready several of the books on her list and now in her memory, I think I'll read a few others. I am wondering about no. 10, the unnamed beta book...anyone here know what it is? I'd like to carry on her memory and read and critique it.

L


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, I'm also very shocked. I just saw her posting earlier. She was always very nice to me as we e-mailed occasionally. I thought she was getting better. I can't believe it. She'll be missed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Today alone, Dona welcomed 9 new members to KindleBoards.  What a kind person....

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

She was always one of the first ones to say hello and welcome to newbies.  
She was always one of the first to miss someone that had not posted in a while.
She was always one of the first ones to reply to new prayer requests.
She was always giving an encouraging word and was a cheerleader to anyone who had a need.
She was almost always the first one to say good nite.  
I watched for her good nites each day and that's when I would normally start shutting down my work time.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today alone, Dona welcomed 9 new members to KindleBoards. What a kind person....
> 
> Betsy


And that's 9 who got such a brief glance at our sweet special friend... they will never get the chance to really know her as we all do, but she did welcome them as new friends... I miss her so much... she always made me smile...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> She was always one of the first ones to say hello and welcome to newbies.
> She was always one of the first to miss someone that had not posted in a while.
> She was always one of the first ones to reply to new prayer requests.
> She was always giving an encouraging word and was a cheerleader to anyone who had a need.
> ...


Things will certainly be different now Deb...  She contributed so much to all of our lives...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I just went back to my first days on the board. I came up in April 2009, on my birthday, and the first greetings I received were from Dona (followed by Drenee and Leslie). Dona will be missed, man oh man.

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona was such an amazing online friend, I can't imagine how wonderful she was to 
those who got to spend time with her in person.  
deb


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Dona was so warm and welcoming.  She will be greatly missed... and I didn't even get to know her very well because I'm new here.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm in shock, and am extremely saddened by the news. She was just on here this morning, and I thought she was getting better.

Dona was one of the first people to welcome me to these boards, and we had great discussions about living in Mexico, as well as about many other things.  

Deb, I know it was difficult for you to tell us, but thank you for the information. My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends, as well as with everyone who knew her only through the Kindle Boards. I'm stunned.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's Dona's 2nd post, December 1, 2008 (her first post pretty much just said she lived in Mexico). It's classic Dona. And she said she needed to get more active, and boy, did she!



Anju No. 469 said:


> Figured it was about time I quit lurking and got active! I got my kindle not quite a year ago, and have fallen in love! We were planning on moving to Brazil from Mexico and the English language books in Brazil are way too expensive for someone who reads as much as I do and the other ereaders just didn't sound right. We have since changed our minds about moving, but I am still happy I got my kindle. Where I live there is a large expat group and paper books are available, but new ones are expensive and you can only read what is available in the used version. This way I can read as much as I want, take as long as I want and read what I want. I do know of several other people in the area who have kindles and are almost as happy as I am!
> 
> I do want to say thanks for this board as questions are easier to find answers to and I feel like I am making new friends and expanding my horizons in reading.


Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Dona was such an amazing online friend, I can't imagine how wonderful she was to
> those who got to spend time with her in person.
> deb


This is what I think. She was so wonderful to all of us, her online friends. She never had a get together or met anyone in person! And she was terrific! I am sure she was quadrupaly terrific to people in person...

Miss you, Dona. Hugs and love,

L
xoxo


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's Dona's 2nd post, December 1, 2008 (her first post pretty much just said she lived in Mexico). It's classic Dona. And she said she needed to get more active, and boy, did she!
> 
> Betsy


Boy if she had her Kindle for a year in Dec 2008, she was a real early adopter...earlier than me, I think! Ai yi yi, miss you, Dona...

L


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I am speechless. I knew she had surgery then some complications....etc. then I got wrapped up in my own ongoing family problems lately and haven't been here much.
She was ALWAYS so nice, welcoming and truly caring. I felt that she was a member of my family, as I'm sure we  all did. So sad for US, but she is in all the glory now.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This is such sad news.  She was such a kind person, and her gentle humor brightened many days.  

Rest in peace, Dona. 







(Leslie  -- since you asked  --  Dona's #10 will be back with the author tonight, and should be available for you to read by the end of this week.)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am in shock, and wish Dona a peaceful journey. My prayers and thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I invite you all:
To share in a the dedication of the 10,000th post to Anju on the Infinity thread. Pics were posted and the 10,000th post is her send off to a better place...
Imagine the timing of this sad event falling on the 10,000th post of a thread which she enjoyed. 
Feel free to post your favorite pics, quotes, Dona moments...etc.

_I do not want to mar this lovely, thoughtful, heartfelt thread with jokes and such_; so feel free to visit the other thread and post at your leisure.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I am totally gobsmacked!  Dona was so great!  I am just...wow.  She will definately be missed.

Tris


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh Dona I will miss you so much. And you gave me words of support this morning. Such a wonderful sweet lady.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Perhaps they are not
Stars in the Sky,
but rather Openings
where our Loved Ones
Shine Down to let us know
They are Happy
(attributed to an Inuit legend)


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

She sounds like a wonderful woman; I didn't really know her, but she was in my prayers a lot because of the Prayer Thread. What an amazing, lovely woman, to be posting on Kindleboards and welcoming people until the end of her life.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Words fail, so I will leave some flowers.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One of the two songs I can currently play on my new guitar is "Wish You Were Here" by Pink Floyd. While practicing it tonight, the final verse had a lot more poignancy than usual.

How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls
Swimming in a fish bowl,
Year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have we found?
The same old fears.
Wish you were here.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> One of the two songs I can currently play on my new guitar is "Wish You Were Here" by Pink Floyd. While practicing it tonight, the final verse had a lot more poignancy than usual.
> 
> How I wish, how I wish you were here.
> We're just two lost souls
> ...


Tears Nogdog...   Good song... sure you will think of her everytime you play it now...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

If you look back at the various threads asking for help or advice; a shoulder to lean on...
Anju was there.

Proof in point: Chris' quit smoking thread...help me quit smoking: Anju was the second reply posted :


Anju No. 469 said:


> Chris - I was a long time smoker, but not a heavy smoker, and I just quit. BUT that is not the way for everyone. You have a very very good reason to quit now, and you can do it!! I am sure I am not alone in saying that a lot of us here on kindleboards are behind you and wishing you the best in this new phase of your life. As Julie said, it will get easier every day. Change your habits, exercise, food eating patterns, everything and take it one day or one minute at a time.
> 
> HUG


Bless Her Soul.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I am so very saddened to hear this that I feel words fail miserably. I didn't know Dona as well as others, but I always enjoyed her comments and supportive posts. She had such a great attitude and spirit. I'm really going to miss seeing that Kindle and hat. Dona, you've been such a positive force for so many. Thank you. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I cannot believe the news.  I was totally expecting something different when I happened upon this thread.

Dona was such a sweet and kind spirit.  Every time I saw her Sombrero-donning Kindle avatar, I knew there would be a post with a happy message.  I really loved her attitude.  She will be sorely missed here.

N


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Dona was so uplifting.  Earlier today I was reading some of her posts and thinking how she always looked on the bright side of things.  How sad for us that we have lost her words of support and friendship.  She was a shining star.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I cannot believe this. I thought Dona was getting better. I will miss her so much.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I am catching up and am shocked to read this - Dona you will be greatly missed by all who knew you virtually and in real life ....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am another in shock. Dona was so helpful to us International kindlers.  My condolences to her family, it must be so sudden for them.  RIP sweet lady.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh her poor husband.  They were planning for such a wonderful life together in their new house.  He must be devastated.  All of us thought that she was getting better.  I will pray for her family.  Thank you for starting this post.  She will be missed.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Wow, I too am totally shocked and saddened to hear this news.  Dona was one of the constants of this community and well loved by so many.  Along with everyone else, I will miss her presence here.  Vaya con Dios, Dona.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh how sad. She will be missed around here. I only "talked" to her a couple of times, but she was always so cheerful and kind. I always enjoyed reading her posts. What a sad thing to lose someone so good.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My heart hurts so much right now. Dona joined KB shortly after I did and we became great friends. I was on my way to bed and realized I hadn't checked emails today. I don't get to spend much time on KB like I used to do, but I do receive email updates on several threads. I couldn't believe what I was reading when I read the email from the Prayer Request thread posted by Leslie. Dona was always the first person to check up on me if I stayed away too long and encouraged me daily through the trials with my niece, my health and the passing of my father last month. I still can't believe she is gone. I will miss her and her kind spirit. My heart goes out to her loving DH and the rest of the family. Our loss is heaven's gain. I love you Dona...


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

So very sad to hear.  My thoughts and prayers to all of her family members and friends.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Found this in Don'a old posts from back in early '09:



> There is no way I can come up with 25 things about me LOL
> 
> 1. I was 44 when I got married to my sweetheart 7 years younger than I am, first time for us both, no children.
> 2. I feel my in-laws "put up with me" because I took their 38 year old unmarried son off their hands.
> ...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> left to right
> New kindle owner without kindle yet
> Carol Dickinson - K2 owner
> Anju aka Dona
> ...


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I was not on Kindle Boards last night, so this is the first I've heard.  Rest in peace, Dona!  We will miss you and your kind and cheerful presence.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb--

thanks for posting Dona's 25 things and the picture of her; I remember reading the 25 things, but had missed the picture along the way.  It's nice to think of her with her hat!  She loved her hats...there's a picture of her hats on the steps of her house.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh my - this is a shock.  The last posts I remember reading, she sounded like she was getting better.
I too will miss your sunny presence.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I am in complete shock. I too thought this was about moving into her new house. Like others have said, I thought she was on the mend. So incredibly sad. 
I just loved her sunny disposition and all her talk of Mexico. I loved her avatar of her K wearing a sombrero! I thought it was the cutest thing ever. =)
Rest in Peace Dear KB friend. We will miss you....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Such very sad news. . . . does anyone know her full real name for purposes of having a Mass said?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

> Betsy, need a hat for your trip ? Sorry I don't know how to rotate this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's Dona's hats she posted for Betsy.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Such very sad news. . . . does anyone know her full real name for purposes of having a Mass said?
> [/quote
> 
> Ann that is a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If you would like me to forward a condolence card to Dona Deene's cousin in Beaumont send it to me here:

P.O. Box 603, Hewitt, Texas 76643


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Jeff.  
deb


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

So very very sad! I am sitting here crying. I don't post alot (compared to some) but I have read many many  posts by Dona and knew she cared so much for others. She is  in a much better place! It's nice to see some of the posts she wrote you all are bringing up.
Praying for her family.
  Brenda J.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, my...such sad news this morning! My heart goes out to her family and friends, including all of you here. Dona was a true 'lady'--never boastful, never abrasive, always seeming secure within her own skin. Her inner strength was obvious. 

The best I can do right now is try to emulate her her gentle, supportive ways and to cherish my friends as she did. One never knows when the call will come. 

Be well, my friends.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got to this forum and she was one of the warmest to welcome...
Vaya con Dios!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't even know what to say this morning, Dona was one of the sweetest, most supportive friends at KB. It is amazing how much it hurts to lose a "virtual" friend, I think we all feel like we knew her personally.

Thanks to Deb and Jeff for posting pictures of Dona and an address for cards.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> If you would like me to forward a condolence card to Dona Deene's cousin in Beaumont send it to me here:
> 
> P.O. Box 603, Hewitt, Texas 76643


Thanks Jeff I will get a card as soon as I can and send it to you.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> If you would like me to forward a condolence card to Dona Deene's cousin in Beaumont send it to me here:
> 
> P.O. Box 603, Hewitt, Texas 76643


Thank you Jeff. How are you holding up? This must be very difficult for you. I know it's hard because I've been a blubbering mess since hearing the news. I know Dona would want us to cheer up...but it isn't easy.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sad to hear this.  Dona was one of the sweetest KB members.  I will miss her.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Others have said how I feel better than I can. Dona, you are missed by your family and friends, physical and virtual. Memories of you are what we have to support us.


----------



## n5cie (Mar 12, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Such very sad news. . . . does anyone know her full real name for purposes of having a Mass said?


Hope I've done this correctly , Dona's full name was Dona Marie Thompson Dean. Her family is in shock also and I've passed this thread onto them to read your very kind words. I wouldn't have my Kindle if it weren't for Dona's pushing. Our family has always been book lovers starting with our grandfather. I love the photo of her hats, what a hoot. One of my favorite memories was when my mother died Dona came for the funeral and just had to go buy a new hat. Time was ticking and I finally had her paged to get back home so we could get to the church, the service was about to start! LOL, LOL, LOL

She loved you all and spoke of you often.

Carolyn her TX cousin.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I, too am saddened. Dona has reminded me how precious every minute of every day is, and how much time I waste with petty worries. The way she is being remembered on this board is beautiful. Amazing how the Internet has opened up new ways of allowing us to _meet_ and be blessed by so many people our lives would never touch any other way. Thank you, Dona, for leaving behind such lovely memories.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Certainly, I did not know Dona personally, but I enjoyed her posts and her upbeat attitude even in the face of diversity.  She will be missed.  I send my condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't believe it.. I'm still quite in shock.. I'm expecting to see her avatar anytime, and it won't be. 

My prayers to her family.

Enjoy heaven with your Dad Dona!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Carolyn, thank you so much for posting.  And thank you for sending this thread to her family.  
I was thinking of printing it out and sending it to you.  So I'm glad they have and can know
how very much we care for her.
You will find her name mentioned many times in other threads over the next few days as we 
come to terms with losing a wonderful friend.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

n5cie said:


> Hope I've done this correctly , Dona's full name was Dona Marie Thompson Dean. Her family is in shock also and I've passed this thread onto them to read your very kind words. I wouldn't have my Kindle if it weren't for Dona's pushing. Our family has always been book lovers starting with our grandfather. I love the photo of her hats, what a hoot. One of my favorite memories was when my mother died Dona came for the funeral and just had to go buy a new hat. Time was ticking and I finally had her paged to get back home so we could get to the church, the service was about to start! LOL, LOL, LOL
> 
> She loved you all and spoke of you often.
> 
> Carolyn her TX cousin.


Carolyn,

thank you for sharing this memory with us. As you can see by this thread and many more throughout KindleBoards, we cared about Dona very much.

Peace and prayers to you and the rest of Dona's family.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

What sad, awful news. Like so many others, this comes as a shock, I had thought she was recovering and getting ready to move into her new home. I'm so sorry to hear that we've lost such a dedicated, kind, and thoughtful member, and I'm doubly sorry for the friends and family who have known her so much longer than I have.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

OMG what happened? I guess I will have to go back and read the whole thread now. I knew she was having some medical issues but I didn't think it was life threatening. Her family is in my prayers.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

n5cie said:


> Hope I've done this correctly , Dona's full name was Dona Marie Thompson Dean. Her family is in shock also and I've passed this thread onto them to read your very kind words. I wouldn't have my Kindle if it weren't for Dona's pushing. Our family has always been book lovers starting with our grandfather. I love the photo of her hats, what a hoot. One of my favorite memories was when my mother died Dona came for the funeral and just had to go buy a new hat. Time was ticking and I finally had her paged to get back home so we could get to the church, the service was about to start! LOL, LOL, LOL
> 
> She loved you all and spoke of you often.
> 
> Carolyn her TX cousin.


You and the rest of Dona's family and all of her friends will be in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you for sharing the memory of her! I'm so sad that she never got a chance to move into her new home and that we won't see her here again. What a shock...


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh, dear. Dona was such a terrific friend through the years. We never have enough like her. What a wonderful thing that so many of us who have never met her in person will cherish her memory.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> OMG what happened? I guess I will have to go back and read the whole thread now. I knew she was having some medical issues but I didn't think it was life threatening. Her family is in my prayers.


Yesterday (Tuesday), she died unexpectedly while having lunch with her husband and friends. It sounds like it was not related to her hip surgery.

L


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Leslie.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, this is terrible news.  She was a delight.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I am shocked and saddened by this news  Although I didn't know Dona like most of you did I so enjoyed reading her posts. She seemed like such a kind sweet spirit. My thoughts and prayers go out to all of her family.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I haven't been on kindleboards that long but I certainly noticed Dona'a posts.  She was obviously a very special person.  What an amazing community kindleboards really is.  My thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Carolyn. Dona was a very special lady and I will miss her greatly.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Some may not know Dona by that name, her KB member name was Anju No. 469. Perhaps we could add that to the subject?
> 
> So sad.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, that is the name I knew. I'm very sorry to hear this. She was always so cheerful; my condolences to all those who love her.

Maria


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

What a wonder the computers and internet have become - that we all have the joy of meeting people from around the world and we learn to know and care so much about them thru their words only - Dona was one of those incredible people who brought a breath of fresh air and joy in with each of her posts - I looked forward to hearing from her on threads here and following along with the house construction.  

My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and friends and I can only imagine how much they are hurting and missing her when I know how much we all are feeling the sadness here.  

Remembering her with love and laughter is the best tribute that anyone can do - 

Dona you were a huge part of what makes KindleBoards the great place it is and you will be greatly missed by all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Carolyn (and all your family). . . .my condolences. . . .thank you for the info on her name. . . .as you can see, she will be missed around here.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Very sad news. I didn't really know Dona, but she was certainly a delightful presence here. She was very friendy to me when I first came here, and always quick to respond to a request for help.

RIP, Dona.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

"And with your final heartbeat
Kiss the world goodbye
Then go in peace, and laugh on Glory's side, and
Fly to Jesus
Fly to Jesus
Fly to Jesus and live"

From Come to Jesus - Chris Rice


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Anju was among the first to welcome me. 

Just the other day she told me to stop using a shift change as an excuse to halt a work in project and get back to work.

Dona, I'm on it.

      

Rest in peace,
Ricky


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to Dona's family. Dona was a wonderful person and a kind soul. She will be sorely missed here.   


BTW, I always wondered what the name "Anju" meant but never got around to looking it up. A search found this: 

The name Anju means "My Angel", and also, "The one who lives in My Heart"

Anju, Your kindness will be remembered in many KindleBoard members' hearts.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am in complete shock and so sad after reading this devastating news of Dona.  She had an incredible warmth and presence here on KB, she will be greatly missed by all.  I send love and prayers for healing to her family.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Like everyone else.... I'm stunned and saddened beyond belief.  Dona always made me smile... made me think... made me wish I lived next door to her so we could just get together often.  Her faith was so inspiring.... sharing with us about the church they were starting in Mexico.  And, she didn't just talk about her faith.... she lived it.  She has been such a vital part of my KB experience and the comments on this discussion show how much she was loved by all of us.  There are no words to express this loss.  Vaya con Dios mi hermana!!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

What everyone else has said. I don't post a lot but read daily - always looked forward to Dona's posts. 

To her family - I wish you the peace that comes from remembering, laughing, and crying. Dona would want you to hold each other, support each other, and live each day to the fullest. Dona made a difference and she will be missed.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This just seems so impossible.  I was just noting her posts the other day and thinking how it was good to see her back.  Now I'm sitting here with tears streaming down my face.

Dona will be missed, very much.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sad. I just found out today. I haven't been on KB for a couple of days. It doesn't seem real. She will be missed. She always had words of encouragement for everyone.  I will be praying for her family.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I just signed on today and saw the banner about Dona. The wind was knocked out of me for a moment. I'm so shocked and saddened by this.

I just can't believe it. Dona was such a sweet lady. I became well acquainted with her (online) because in Feb., 2009 when the Kindle 2 came out, I sold her my Kindle 1 along with a red M-edge cover. She was thrilled with it but didn't get to see it right away because she had me mail it to her cousin in Texas and said she would get it from her the next time they saw each other. I just had a PM exchange with Dona last week. I had inquired about how she was doing. She said she was getting better and joked about the Kindle 1 that her cousin "borrowed" which she never did take possession of. It would be just like Dona to let her keep it...such a generous lady. She will be missed.

P. S. For those of you who, like me, couldn't find the original announcement of what happened to Dona, I finally found it here.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I was so sorry to read this. Although I didn't interact with her I read her posts over the years and appreciated her many contributions to KB.
Perhaps her rapid, and what sounds like a painless passing, was a gift.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, I am just shocked and saddened to hear this. Dona was a bright point in countless people's days, always helpful and positive and caring. She will clearly be missed.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

She also welcomed me. I'm sorry to hear this news.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I just read this thread and am shocked. Although I have only been a member here for a very short while, she made some of the nicest comments to me on here.

This is so very sad.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to reread the first post several times, find past posts just to make sure that it was about the same Dona I enjoyed so much on the Boards (and shared a birthday with) and still it just won't sink in.  My sincere condolences to her family and friends - she was such a bright spark on this earth, and someone I will remember with fondness.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

n5cie said:


> Hope I've done this correctly , Dona's full name was Dona Marie Thompson Dean. Her family is in shock also and I've passed this thread onto them to read your very kind words. I wouldn't have my Kindle if it weren't for Dona's pushing. Our family has always been book lovers starting with our grandfather. I love the photo of her hats, what a hoot. One of my favorite memories was when my mother died Dona came for the funeral and just had to go buy a new hat. Time was ticking and I finally had her paged to get back home so we could get to the church, the service was about to start! LOL,
> LOL, LOL
> 
> She loved you all and spoke of you often.
> ...


Carolyn...Thank you for taking the time for us. Your cousin was admired and respected. We will miss her terribly. I offer my deepest heartfelt sympathy to you and your families. I had such a difficult day at work; as Dona was constantly on my mind. She was a kind soul...she will certainly live on in our hearts and through these boards. God Bless You. If you would like to take a peek; there is also a tribute to her memory here as well; be sure to scroll down as there are several posts honoring her memory...including all the hats: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10664.msg442557.html#msg442557


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

What sad news. Thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

n5cie said:


> Hope I've done this correctly , Dona's full name was Dona Marie Thompson Dean. Her family is in shock also and I've passed this thread onto them to read your very kind words. I wouldn't have my Kindle if it weren't for Dona's pushing. Our family has always been book lovers starting with our grandfather. I love the photo of her hats, what a hoot. One of my favorite memories was when my mother died Dona came for the funeral and just had to go buy a new hat. Time was ticking and I finally had her paged to get back home so we could get to the church, the service was about to start! LOL, LOL, LOL
> 
> She loved you all and spoke of you often.
> 
> Carolyn her TX cousin.


Oh, Carolyn, I'm so sorry about Dona. Are you the "Cari" that I mailed the Kindle 1 to when she bought it from me last year? She always joked about planning to get it from you. What a wonderful lady.

DD (Dianne)


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

This is so sad. I knew she wasn't too well, but this is such a shock!

Patrisha


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

What a shocker!  I am sorry to hear of Dona's passing.  Her family is in my thoughts and prayers.  I am so sorry to hear that she didn't live to enjoy her new home.  She will be missed.  Rest in peace Dona.


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

I hardly ever post but I always stop by the good night thread and the thump thread to read what is happening and Anju always has had kind words for everyone and everything.  To Dona's family I pass along my condolences.  I also lost a spouse unexpectedly and understand what you are feeling now.  The best way to honor Dona is to remember her kindness and pay it forward.  Honor what she did everyday.  Tell your friends and family that you love them - remember your family and friends are but a phone call or a click away for those who are not electronic challenged.  Give everyperson a big hug each day.  

Dona you will be missed by all of your friends at KB.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

This is such sad news.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

I am very saddened to hear this, she was one of the first people to welcome me.  I do not post often but I often enjoyed hearing what she had to say.  My thoughts go out to hear family and friends.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow... totally shocked and amazingly saddened.

* Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am the softly falling snow.
I am the gentle showers of rain,
I am the fields of ripening grain.
I am in the morning hush,
I am in the graceful rush
Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the starshine of the night.
I am in the flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room.
I am in the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there. I do not die. 
*
- _Mary Elizabeth Frye_


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I haven't been on the KBs long enough to know Dona as well as most of you, but I sit here with tears in my eyes as I read your outpouring of love for her.  Dona's family will be in my thoughts and prayers...and her KB family will be, too.  When my husband's mother passed, a friend sent this prayer and it gave me comfort. I hope it does the same for you.

Dear God – 

Please take the soul and spirit of our dear departed one into the sweetest corner of Your mind, the most tender place in Your heart, that she, and all of us, might be comforted.

For now she is gone, and I pray, dear God, for the strength to remember she has not gone far. For she is with You and shall remain so forever.

She remains within us, for we are all in You together. The cord that binds us one to the other cannot be cut, surely not by death.  For You, dear God, have brought us together, and we remain in eternal connection.

There is no power greater than You.

Death is not Your master, nor mine.

These things I believe and ask my heart to register.

I surrender to You my grief.

I surrender to You my pain.

Please take care of Your servant, our dear one who has passed. And please, dear Lord, take care of her family and friends.

Amen.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

What a horrible shock to read this.  My prayers are with her family.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh no.  My condolences to Dona's family, and to her Kindleboards family. Clearly she is missed by a lot of people here.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

My condolences to Dona's family.  She will be missed.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm still in shock.  I can't believe she is gone.  She always had a kind word or positive comment.

There is gonna be a huge hole at KB for a long time.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Let's try and fill that hole in her memory.  If we all reach out with the hand of kindness to each other, we will serve her memory well.
Paula ny


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

This is heartbreaking news.  

My thoughts and prayers are with her family.  

Martin


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

So sad to hear of this.  Dona will be remembered for sure.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Somehow I missed this earlier. This is the second online friend I've unexpectedly lost this year. I think we all know how very easy it is to make friends online when it all boils down to what we have in common. I am going to, in her memory, make a sincere effort to reach out to more people and be kind.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry to hear this terrible news.  Such a kind and sweet lady, she will be dearly missed. My prayers and condolences to her family.


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

I have enjoyed reading her posts, she was always kind, My prayers are with her & her family.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this tragic news, and my thoughts and prayers go out to her family and friends.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Were there any charities close to her heart?


----------



## patalarga (Nov 18, 2009)

Kindle board member Anju #469, who lived at Lake Chapala, Jalisco, Mexico, died suddenly on April 26, 2010. She loved her Kindle and loved being a member here. We will all miss her tremendously. Please keep her husband and family in your thoughts.

RIP Dona.

Cristina
http://www.mexicocooks.typepad.com


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh God, no....


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Requiescat in pace, Dona.  You are loved and will be missed by many.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't believe she is gone.  She is loved very much, I'm very upset as I type.  However I know she is watching us from above.  We miss you, we love you, don't forget your virtual Kindle family.  You are in my prayers along with your family.  Thank you for all the support you have given me.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm shocked... I just heard about this... really can't believe she is gone.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

So sad to hear this - she was such a sweet soul.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

My heart is breaking. I'm sure going to miss her. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Let's try and fill that hole in her memory. If we all reach out with the hand of kindness to each other, we will serve her memory well.
> Paula ny


So true!!

*reach out hand* I wanna say to you guys that I treasure how nice you always are. I look forward to visit Kindleboards every day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to merge this with the other thread we have in memory of Dona. thanks for posting, Christina.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is shocking.  I'd wondered why she was still not up and about recently.  I missed this thread and just found out on facebook when someone posted about it.

RIP.  We miss you already, Dona.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just read this for the first time...what a huge shock!

Dona was always kind enough to ask how I was doing as we both have had our share of medical stuff - I always felt so much better when her light shone on me.

Peace be with you, Dona - you're free from your physical restraints and may your soul spread joy forever.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I am so shocked and saddened to hear of Dona's passing. She was such a sweet and loving soul.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I haven't been on the boards in a few weeks, and to come back and see this is truly heartbreaking. She was a wonderful lady and her family and friends are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

There are so many people on Kindle Boards these days that it is difficult to remember or even come to know each one of them.

Dona stood out among the many.  I can remember the day she made her first post.

I am sitting here right now with tears blurring my vision.  I send virtual hugs to all of you.  It is at times like this that I wish we could be physically together to provide real shoulders to cry on and proper hugs of comfort.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Let's try and fill that hole in her memory. If we all reach out with the hand of kindness to each other, we will serve her memory well.
> Paula ny


Paula, this is so true. I was trying to think of something that I could do and I think that I will start consistently welcoming everyone new to KindleBoards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Paula, this is so true. I was trying to think of something that I could do and I think that I will start consistently welcoming everyone new to KindleBoards.


This is a great tribute to Dona.

(I'm going to try to be nicer to Ann, Heather and Verena in memory of Dona. I'm rarely mean to Leslie, so she doesn't get any special consideration. )

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is a great tribute to Dona.
> 
> (I'm going to try to be nicer to Ann, Heather and Verena in memory of Dona. I'm rarely mean to Leslie, so she doesn't get any special consideration. )
> 
> Betsy


Now I'm going to have to find someone to be nicer to. 

This is something Dona posted.

_life itself is a tear jerker, I love fantasy and love and hugs and happies!_

So, I'm determined there will be no more tears. But there will be hats.








​


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Great idea Gertie! Let there be HATS and no more tears.....


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I was saddened to hear of miss anju's death...  to miss dona:

Until we meet again, may the good Lord take a liking to you.
                                                    Roy Rogers (1911-199


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, all - I just found out! Our internet connectivity has been terrible since we got to LA, so I haven't been on the boards.

I'm terribly sorry to hear about Dona! It's always a hard thing when someone passes on, and it's far more so when it's so unexpected and heartwrenching. She was a great person and will definitely be missed.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I didn't know Dona personally, only her forum persona, but already it's like there's a huge empty gap that can't be filled.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I... I don't know what to say... I'm shocked, and the news hasn't sunk in yet... Like other people have said- I didn't know Dona personally, but I read her posts... I only regret that I didn't get to know her better... I think starting from today, I'll be posting alot more...  May Dona rest in peace!  


I think it would be a good idea if one of the mods could find all of Dona's Topics, and posts and merge them together... Like her first topic when she joined the board as a example...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow.....I am in complete shock. I've been a bit MIA on the boards lately....but this was the last thing I expected to see when signing in today  Donna was such a wonderful person- so kind and caring and ready to help anybody here on the boards. When trying to set up a CA Kindle meet-up, it was Donna who kept encouraging me......I'll definitely miss her here on the boards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> I think it would be a good idea if one of the mods could find all of Dona's Topics, and posts and merge them together... Like her first topic when she joined the board as a example...


If any one wants to read all of Dona's posts, and there are 7059 of them, so no, we're not going to merge them , you can go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=469;sa=showPosts.
If you want to start from the earliest, go the last page (no. 284) and work your way forward.


Her first post essentially said she lived in Mexico. Her second post has been quoted here in this thread earlier, but you can also find it at the above link. She said she was going to start being more active. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Her first post essentially said she lived in Mexico. Her second post has been quoted here in this thread earlier, but you can also find it at the above link. She said she was going to start being more active.
> 
> Betsy


Dona certainly did become more active. So many people remembering her shows how many of us she touched.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

When I couldn't sleep the other morning and got out of bed at 3a.m., I read through many pages of her posts.  
deb


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

umm wow so shocked and sad.  Dona will certainly be missed


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Maybe I should of rephrased that... I meant like main topics or posts that were very popular...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss.  I don't post very often but I read here.  I loved the photograph's on Dona's posts.  The hats and the open market.  She was obviously loved and had many friends.  I am sad for everyone and that I will not have the opportunity to know her.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm still feeling so sad for the loss of Dona.  I hope you all are doing ok.  
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Maybe I should of rephrased that... I meant like main topics or posts that were very popular...


MagicWing,

It's a good idea, and some have done so already. Anyone can go to the link I posted earlier and find favorite posts to share. I also encourage everyone to read through this entire thread, if you haven't already, as there are wonderful memories of Dona here.

Deb posted Dona's 25 Random Things here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23706.msg442854.html#msg442854
and I posted Dona's 2d post here: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23706.msg442636.html#msg442636

Everyone--I love the memories and thoughts and hats for Dona! Gonna go look through my hat collection for a hat for Dona.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

OH, I haven't been here as much as I'd like lately.. just so busy with my driving for Am Cancer Society and probably more because my internet connection has been flakey so I pop in to greedily see about free books, but I have to stay around more because this is one of those rare places online that is real and welcoming and where people share more than just reading.

And Dona.. her Kindle with Sombrero .. I was smiling already before I'd read one of her posts and I was always happy to see that she had posted.

All I can think is that everyone she meets in Heaven is now wearing a hat (I think haloes might count) and certainly they now have their music and words stored on celestial Kindles.  Dona giving the Kindle classes, of course.

I saw that banner and my heart sank but still I was saying "please, let me be wrong" when I clicked.  Now I've read the entire thread and I still would like to bargain to get her back with us.  I know.. must accept the unacceptable.

I have saved her little Kindle with sombrero picture.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I've been away from KB for months and have to thank Michael Hicks for letting me know on Facebook. I am just saddened by this news. Dona/Anju was such a sweet woman who always had kind and encouraging words for all. It seems like yesterday how I joked that she must have loved pears  She will be missed.

Here is a Kentucky Derby hat that was up for auction this year. It is called Sunshine Forever.










Or, how about the Cinco De Mayo hat by the same couture hat designer










*pictures from Maggie Mae Designs
*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I can picture Dona having a good laugh over this one...and knowing her; she would have kindly found a way to compliment the woman.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> I can picture Dona having a good laugh over this one...and knowing her; she would have found a way to pay a compliment to the woman.


*How cute that the flamingo has its own hat *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For Dona. 










Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great hats, everyone.  Dona would love them.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

And another! Dona is certainly already missed here.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

This is so sad.  I always smiled when I read her post.  Tears are welling up and I didn't even know her as well as all of you.  My thoughts are with all her family and friends that lost a true ray of sunshine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just in case Dona is missing the roosters.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just put a hat on my avatar!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I so HOPE that this thread is bringing her family some comfort.  Just to know that she was so admired and that her kindness was not overlooked, should be somewhat of a bright spot during such a difficult time.  She really was the Pollyanna of these boards...so positive and sweet and always upbeat...no wonder why God wanted her.  To partially steal a quote from a Nicholson movie:  She makes me want to be a better person.

OUR "HATS" OFF TO YOU DONA.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Beautifully said Ms. SJC.


----------



## n5cie (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, Carolyn, I'm so sorry about Dona.  Are you the "Cari" that I mailed the Kindle 1 to when she bought it from me last year?  She always joked about planning to get it from you.  What a wonderful lady.

DD (Dianne)

Yes, I'm known as Cari in my family.  You know she raved about her Kindle and insisted that I buy one month after month.  After dragging my feet she took maters into her own hands and that's where you came in.  Typical, huh .  I am the youngest grandchild so she had a lifetime of seeing that I did the right thing whether I wanted to or not.  Like yourselves I'd be lost without my Kindle.  We used to joke about who it really belong to and I'd tease that possession is still 9/10 of the law.


----------



## n5cie (Mar 12, 2010)

Were there any charities close to her heart? 


Good idea and sorry I didn't think of it myself.  Thank you for keeping me on my toes .  Dona loved as we know books then I'd have to say her sweet doggies and Mother Nature in general.  A memorial service is being held in Mexico then Jimmy is selling everything including the new house and returning to live in TX.  Her ashes will be spread around the lake she so loved to walk around.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm crying again.
One thing giving me a little comfort:  Monday was the day Dona went home to God and Monday was the day my Mom went for her scans:  Results; Cancer free...Coincidence, I'd like to think not.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

n5cie said:


> Were there any charities close to her heart?
> 
> Good idea and sorry I didn't think of it myself. Thank you for keeping me on my toes . Dona loved as we know books then I'd have to say her sweet doggies and Mother Nature in general. A memorial service is being held in Mexico then Jimmy is selling everything including the new house and returning to live in TX. Her ashes will be spread around the lake she so loved to walk around.


I'm crying again, too. Poor Jimmy. Neither of them got to live in the new house. Dona was so excited about it.

A hat for Dona's sweet doggies.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I missed this somehow... I had seen about the surgery as well but was assuming all had gone well. This is kind of shocking news... her family is in my thoughts and prayers as well as all of her friends who will truly miss her.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got back from a Mexican cruise and missed all of this!!  I am so sad and sorry to read this.  Does anyone know what happened?  I mean, I know about her surgery and the post infection but then I thought that all was good  God speed Dona!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I just got back from a Mexican cruise and missed all of this!! I am so sad and sorry to read this. Does anyone know what happened? I mean, I know about her surgery and the post infection but then I thought that all was good God speed Dona!!!


We've never been told exactly what happened, but she had trouble breathing at lunch that day. Sounds like a blood clot to me which is always a danger after surgery. Her husband called the doctor, but help arrived too late.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

That is so sad. She was always so nice. My Dad went to heaven the same day as Dona. God got 2 wonderful angels.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

BlueEyedMum said:


> That is so sad. She was always so nice. My Dad went to heaven the same day as Dona. God got 2 wonderful angels.


Blue Eyed Mum,
I'm sorry for your loss.
Paula ny


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Blue Eyed Mum - Heaven is a better place. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I used Donor's Choose to make a few donations in Dona's name. I hope this incorporate things she would have liked.

The first project, which I finished, had this goal: http://www.donorschoose.org/donors/proposal.html?id=380601

Completed: *Reading the Write Stuff*

_"Did you ever notice that it can be easier to write if you can follow an example? My students are learning to write four paragraph essays/stories and need some good books to help them see how they can write a good story.

The students I teach come from poor backgrounds and everyone is on Free and Reduced Lunch. We are brand new school and just got funding to be Title 1 next year but our library is still a little bare. I am also a new teacher so my classroom library doesn't have as many choices as well."

My Project

"The books that I have picked out are great example for student on the basic story elements. If gives them a clear picture of problem and solution as well as the details that lead up to the climax of the story. They will be able to understand narrative writing better by experiencing it threw these stories a hundred times better then making them fight with the process with no example.

By helping these student understand narrative writing threw stories, they will also have a better understanding of reading as well. It will also give them more option to choice from my own classroom library. By giving them the firm understand in third grade, they will be ready to tackle the state writing test in fourth. Thank you in advance for what you will be able to do for these students.

My students need good stories and poems to help them understand how to write a good narrative story." _

***

The second one still needs some help to finish, not that I'm hinting.  Let's also forget that I typo'd Dona's name in the dedication. 

The proposal: http://www.donorschoose.org/donors/proposal.html?id=378729
*
Reading Paws: Children and Dogs Reading Together*

_"What? Dogs Can't Read! Of course they can't. But they can be great listeners and their presence creates an inviting and motivating environment. This program reaches struggling first grade readers. My dream is that this program will continue to grow and we can reach 100% of our students.

G.L.E. C.A.R.E.S (G.L.E. Canine Assisted Reading Educational Support) will set up and provide for the therapy dogs from PAWS to come in and get our most challenged readers involved by providing reading sessions where students will sit with a dog and its handler. Students will then read to the dog from a book that is appropriately leveled for the student. Upon completion of the reading goals set by the classroom teacher, students will receive a pawtographed book, both fiction and non-fiction, to go home with the child as a reward and encourage future readings. Each student participating will be dismissed from their class to meet with the dog for a fifteen to twenty minute reading session to the dogs. Reading Paws dogs are registered therapy animals who volunteer with their owner/handlers as a team, coming to our school as reading companions for children."

My Project

"Learning to read is often less about intellectual limitation than about overcoming fears. Animals are ideal reading companions because they: help increase relaxation and lower blood pressure, listen attentively, do not judge, laugh or criticize, allow children to proceed at their own pace and are less intimidating than peers. When a Paws dog is listening, the environment is transformed, a child's dread is replaced by eager anticipation, and learning occurs. The handler is a skilled facilitator. Shifting performance pressure off the child and providing support, while the child gets the supervised reading practice necessary to build vocabulary, increase understanding of the material, and gain fluency as a reader.

The children that participate in reading paws need to have appropriately leveled books. My goal is to slowly build a leveled library of fiction and nonfiction books for the students to choose from to read to the dogs.

Your help will ensure that my students have the opportunity to choose from a variety of leveled books to read to their reading paws dog. Your donation will also help our program grow so that we can eventually reach our goal of 100% participation for all our first grade students._

***

Almost Lastly, I donate to help get Cat in the HAT in a classroom: http://www.donorschoose.org/donors/proposal.html?id=373180

*Is There a Doctor in the Library*

_"Do you remember reading The Cat in Hat and Green Eggs and Ham as a child? Well Dr. Seuss has many more books that child... MORE
My Students

"Have you ever been to a library that doesn't have any books. Well welcome to my classroom library. I am in the process of building a classroom library and need books that interest my students. I need books that they can read.

My students are very excited about learning to read. They love to read Dr. Seuss books because they are funny, rhyme and are easy to read. I teach a Dr. Seuss unit every year and my students fall in love with his books. They fall in love with them because they can read them especially his early learning books."

My Project

"Do you remember reading The Cat in Hat and Green Eggs and Ham as a child? Well Dr. Seuss has many more books that children love to read. I would like a collection of Dr. Seuss books to put in the classroom library. Dr. Seuss books are funny and have crazy characters that really appeal to my kids.

By donating to my project you are providing my students with books to read and characters they will remember as they grow up. Thank you for supporting my project and helping me build a wonderful classroom library full of books.

My students need 18 Dr. Suess books for our classroom library."_

I'm also tossing in a few dollars toward our beloved Kindle Board. I hope this properly honors Dona.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, Blue Eyed Mum.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Blue Eyed Mum, I am sorry for your loss. My condolences for you and your family.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

BlueEyedMum said:


> That is so sad. She was always so nice. My Dad went to heaven the same day as Dona. God got 2 wonderful angels.


I am sorry about your loss.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

*Michelle*, what a wonderful idea (the first teacher needs to learn the proper use of the word through/threw).

Dona would like your sheltie to have a hat.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dona would like your sheltie to have a hat.


Good, now he'll stop borrowing mine. At this point, I wanted to link a picture of said dog in a hat, but he was having none of it, even when I explained it was for a good cause, and in memory of a nice lady:










So, here is his stand-in:


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

BlueEyedMum, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BlueEyedMum said:


> That is so sad. She was always so nice. My Dad went to heaven the same day as Dona. God got 2 wonderful angels.


I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, BlueEyedMom. Prayers and peace to you.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BlueEyedMum said:


> That is so sad. She was always so nice. My Dad went to heaven the same day as Dona. God got 2 wonderful angels.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you all for your condolences. I bet Dona is sharing all her stories with him right now and him with her.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been busy the past few days and am just now reading about Dona. This is so shocking and so sad. I loved to read her posts. She was always so nice. She'll definitely be missed.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BlueEyedMum said:


> That is so sad. She was always so nice. My Dad went to heaven the same day as Dona. God got 2 wonderful angels.


You are in my prayers, BlueEyedMum. I'm really sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Blue eyed mum, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. 
  Brenda J.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BlueEyedMum said:


> That is so sad. She was always so nice. My Dad went to heaven the same day as Dona. God got 2 wonderful angels.


So sorry, BlueEyedMum.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

BlueEyedMum said:


> That is so sad. She was always so nice. My Dad went to heaven the same day as Dona. God got 2 wonderful angels.


So sorry for your loss BEM. My heart feels your pain. Dona went to heaven exactly one month after my dad and I told my husband that I was jealous that Daddy would get to meet her face-to-face before me! Dona was such a great comfort and source of encouragement to me. With the sudden loss of 2 special people in my life I am more determined to cherish those around me and be an encourager as well.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Angela said:


> So sorry for your loss BEM. My heart feels your pain. Dona went to heaven exactly one month after my dad and I told my husband that I was jealous that Daddy would get to meet her face-to-face before me! Dona was such a great comfort and source of encouragement to me. With the sudden loss of 2 special people in my life I am more determined to cherish those around me and be an encourager as well.


Thank you Angela. I'm also very sorry for your loss. It's so hard. It looks like all of them will have a nice chat.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am indeed confident that Dona is "home" now.
And I am sure that BEM's dad and Angela's are there too.
So my wishes and prayers are for the families to be comforted.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Angela said:


> So sorry for your loss BEM. My heart feels your pain. Dona went to heaven exactly one month after my dad and I told my husband that I was jealous that Daddy would get to meet her face-to-face before me! Dona was such a great comfort and source of encouragement to me. With the sudden loss of 2 special people in my life I am more determined to cherish those around me and be an encourager as well.


Angela, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your dad. I lost mine five years ago, at the ripe old age of 93, and I still miss him. You are in my prayers.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My sympathies to Angela and BEM.  Enjoy your memories of the special people in your life.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BlueEyedMum said:


> That is so sad. She was always so nice. My Dad went to heaven the same day as Dona. God got 2 wonderful angels.


Oh My!! Two angels is right: I am so sorry. It is so hard to lose a parent...you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the condolences. I just hate that it took the passing of our dear friend Dona, to get me back to KB.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I just hate that it took the passing of our dear friend Dona, to get me back to KB.


I miss Dona terribly, but I'm very glad to see you back, Angela.

Please accept my condolences as well.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

And mine... I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hats for Angela's Dad and BEM's Dad in memory of Dona.










And a new hat for Dona.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hats for Angela's Dad and BEM's Dad in memory of Dona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Thank you!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ Awesome Gertie!! Daddy would have a good laugh at that one! He most always had a hat on. In fact at the funeral home my 3yo DGD wanted to know why they "messed up GDaddy's hair and what did they do with his Aggie hat?"


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

i've been away, and didn't notice this. good bye Dona, I didn't know you but you said hi and gave advice and chatted like anyone would to an old friend.

thank you for all your kindness and you'll be missed.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to those of you who have sent condolence cards and letters for Dona's family. They will be re-mailed to Carolyn's address in Beaumont tomorrow morning. If I receive any others, I'll mail them next Wednesday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thanks to those of you who have sent condolence cards and letters for Dona's family. They will be re-mailed to Carolyn's address in Beaumont tomorrow morning. If I receive any others, I'll mail them next Wednesday.


Thanks, Jeff. I just sent mine out today.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Jeff. I just sent mine out today.


Mine will be in next Wednesday's group too... I have been down with these


Spoiler



darn kidney stones


... sorry about the delay...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

No worries. I'll include a note saying that there are more on the way. I was hoping that you were all better, Meredith.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> No worries. I'll include a note saying that there are more on the way. I was hoping that you were all better, Meredith.


I need to send mine out too. I will send it out by tomorrow. Do I need to put a stamp on the envelope?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Jeff.  I will get one to you this week also for next week's package.  
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne said:


> Do I need to put a stamp on the envelope?


Sorry?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Sorry?


Are you going to send them in one big envelope? Or do I need to put a stamp on the envelope for my card?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You only need enough postage to get it to me. I'll put your card in a big envelope and mail it to Dona's family.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You only need enough postage to get it to me. I'll put your card in a big envelope and mail it to Dona's family.


Thanks I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I know I'm coming in late on this but I don't get much chance to visit anymore.

I am so sorry to hear of Dona's passing, my sincere condolences to her family and friends.  The world has lost a special lady.

Rest in Peace Dona


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear the news about Donna. I always enjoyed reading her posts. She will be missed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Honestly, I still can't believe Dona is gone.  No more little sombrero-wearing kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gertie, I know what you mean.  It's been several days and I still look for her in the morning and wait for her to say nite in the evening.  
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff: I am mailing my card today on the way to work. I hope it gets there in time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne said:


> Jeff: I am mailing my card today on the way to work. I hope it gets there in time.


Won't be a problem, Anne. I'll re-mail cards every week as long as they keep coming.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Won't be a problem, Anne. I'll re-mail cards every week as long as they keep coming.


Thank you Jeff


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*REAL COOL (Dona) ANJU 469 STORY:* Proof that she is still with us!!

The other day I posted that USA Today had a full page ad for the Kindle...
One poster wanted to see the ad; so I did a search on Yahoo...
I typed in the following:

USA Kindle Ad

and look what came up!!! WOW

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=5767.0


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

SJC; That is co cool


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I think she will always be with us. She made such an impact on many of our lives.


I agree Dona will always be with us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> *REAL COOL (Dona) ANJU 469 STORY:* Proof that she is still with us!!
> 
> The other day I posted that USA Today had a full page ad for the Kindle...
> One poster wanted to see the ad; so I did a search on Yahoo...
> ...


So if outsiders do a search, they will probably find Dona's thread. Way Cool. That calls for a newspaper hat for Dona.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

sjc, that's a great story.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> *REAL COOL (Dona) ANJU 469 STORY:* Proof that she is still with us!!
> The other day I posted that USA Today had a full page ad for the Kindle...
> One poster wanted to see the ad; so I did a search on Yahoo...
> I typed in the following:
> ...


Oh... I gotta say this... once I clicked on the link I actually almost replied to Anju about her post...  It's hard to remember sometimes that she is gone... seeing her little sombrero and all...  Good link S... thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That made me smile... thanks sjc!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So if outsiders do a search, they will probably find Dona's thread. Way Cool. That calls for a newspaper hat for Dona.


OOh, love the hat pic....might have to borrow that one, Gertie! I don't think Dona would mind if you don't!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OOh, love the hat pic....might have to borrow that one, Gertie! I don't think Dona would mind if you don't!
> 
> Betsy


Go for it. She's too cute not to pass around.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I miss Dona.  I still can't believe it.  Some people are just "sunshine", and she definitely was.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So if outsiders do a search, they will probably find Dona's thread. Way Cool. That calls for a newspaper hat for Dona.


Exactly!!! Outsiders can be led directly do Dona. AND the odd thing is: I don't get USA Today; a parts delivery guy at work brings me one every time he delivers a part...so sometimes I don't get any; other times once or twice a week...depending upon how many times we use that dealer. That is TWICE since Dona's passing I've been "linked" to her. NOT a coincidence in my book. She is smiling. I miss her sunny nature.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if he posted here, too, or if anyone else mentioned it, but one of our authors, Ricky Sides, posted a lovely memory of Dona in his book thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21627.msg447481.html#msg447481

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^WOW.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Betsy.  That was quite moving.

N


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh no!!!  I just dropped in after a little while away and find this news!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know if he posted here, too, or if anyone else mentioned it, but one of our authors, Ricky Sides, posted a lovely memory of Dona in his book thread:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21627.msg447481.html#msg447481
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. That was a tribute that Dona would have appreciated. Thanks, Ricky, for sharing that.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Just have to tell this tale... today is the anniversary of the day my stepmom (the only mom I ever knew) died. My mama passed away when she was the age I am now... and since I have been having a lot of medical issues lately I have been a bit worried... Well while at the doctor's office today getting more bad news my DD accidentally bought the wrong # in a series of books she has been reading. She did not say anything when I came out of the doctor's office because she was worried about me. So when I dropped her off for her rehearsal I open "Pixie" and find a sweet note from her with $4 saying she was SO sorry she accidentally bought this book...

Anyway, I had never done this before so I go to the KB, search for help and find this....


Anju No. 469 said:


> and if your fingers are not too terribly fast, they will also tell you at the top of the page you have already purchased this book -happens to me frequently - definitely NOT old age tho!


Now, why it opened up to this post.... who knows, it was not the first post... but it kinda tells me that Dona is with my Moms and they are trying to send word somehow that it will all be OK... including the AGE thing...
I know you probably think this is crazy, but I believe God works in mysterious ways and this things like this make me see just how mysterious He can be...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That's a nice story, Meredith. Thank you for sharing it with us.

Tomorrow I'll be sending out packet number three with condolence cards.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith Thanks for sharing the story with us.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Meredith.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Meredith. 

I remember a few months after my mother died sitting in my yard with my grandmother and crying about how I didn't feel I could handle more. What I was really feeling was lonely and  wondering if my mother still existed somewhere. That was when a Monarch, the first one I saw that year, the only one I saw that year, flitted by.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Just have to tell this tale... today is the anniversary of the day my stepmom (the only mom I ever knew) died. My mama passed away when she was the age I am now... and since I have been having a lot of medical issues lately I have been a bit worried... Well while at the doctor's office today getting more bad news my DD accidentally bought the wrong # in a series of books she has been reading. She did not say anything when I came out of the doctor's office because she was worried about me. So when I dropped her off for her rehearsal I open "Pixie" and find a sweet note from her with $4 saying she was SO sorry she accidentally bought this book...
> 
> Anyway, I had never done this before so I go to the KB, search for help and find this....Now, why it opened up to this post.... who knows, it was not the first post... but it kinda tells me that Dona is with my Moms and they are trying to send word somehow that it will all be OK... including the AGE thing...
> I know you probably think this is crazy, but I believe God works in mysterious ways and this things like this make me see just how mysterious He can be...


Dona is still having a good time with us. She sure is smiling. Meredith...all the best.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dona, Angela's Dad, BEM's Dad, and Meredith's two Moms.  That's a lot of angel power to watch over us.  

Jeff, I'm glad condolence cards are still coming in for Dona's family.  It must do their hearts good to know that so many of us feel her loss.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeff said:


> If you would like me to forward a condolence card to Dona Deene's cousin in Beaumont send it to me here:
> 
> P.O. Box 603, Hewitt, Texas 76643


Bumping the address to send cards if anyone would still like to send one.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I still feel so sad.  I haven't been on the boards as much since; I want to cry when I bump into her posts here and there.  YET...at the same time, I'm thrilled that they are there as I feel her warmth.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> I still feel so sad. I haven't been on the boards as much since; I want to cry when I bump into her posts here and there. YET...at the same time, I'm thrilled that they are there as I feel her warmth.


Me too...  I don't want to be sad, but I don't want to forget her either...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Me too...  I don't want to be sad, but I don't want to forget her either...


Dona would never let us be sad. Time or a new hat for Dona.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^That's the truth.  She didn't believe in prolonged sadness.
deb


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There is a thread in the Kindle forum today that asks about Wifi in Mexico, the first thing I thought ofwas, "Oh Anju would know, if only she was still around to answer" Man I miss her.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> There is a thread in the Kindle forum today that asks about Wifi in Mexico, the first thing I thought ofwas, "Oh Anju would know, if only she was still around to answer" Man I miss her.


So do I. Hope her family is doing well.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I spoke of Dona in a thread the other day, answering some question about a K in Mexico.  
I hope her husband, cousin, and other family members are doing well.
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> I spoke of Dona in a thread the other day, answering some question about a K in Mexico.
> I hope her husband, cousin, and other family members are doing well.
> deb


I hope they are all doing well also.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was just telling someone about Dona the other day. It seems she's never very far from our thoughts.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I miss her terribly.  I find that I am on the boards less since her passing.  I so hope her family is doing well.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I read _Lonely is the Soldier_ recently, and it was so nice to see her name in the acknowledgment section. I highlighted it and made a note: _Anju from KB.
_
I miss her too.

N


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> I read _Lonely is the Soldier_ recently, and it was so nice to see her name in the acknowledgment section. I highlighted it and made a note: _Anju from KB.
> _
> I miss her too.
> 
> N


Awww, how nice of Jeff. Made me remember that I've been planning to download samples of some of his books. I have a feeling I'd like them, as I love historical fiction.

R.I.P. Dona. You're missed here by many friends.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, Dona.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think about Dona so often. I know you dedicated your last book to her and I dedicated one as well. She is still missed.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

*sniff* Happy Birthday Dona. We miss you down here.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dona. I think of you often, remembering your kindness and humor here in the KB community.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dona.  I miss you on here and wonder how your husband and other family members are making out.  You were, and remain, such a role model to so many.
As an aside, my friend had a hip replacement in early January.  He poopoo'd it as a piece of cake and he'd be back to work in two weeks.  Well, he ended up with a bowel perforation (coincidental of course, yeah, right), emergency surgery and is still not back to work.
Paula


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dona.  I miss seeing your Kindle wearing its sombrero - I miss you.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dona. I miss you and think of you when I hear roosters crow before the sun comes up.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dona has been on my mind for the past couple of weeks. I can at least take comfort in knowing that she is celebrating her first birthday in heaven free from pain and worry. I love to imagine that she has met my dad and they are having fun sharing stories of family and friends.

I miss you sweet friend!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy birthday, dearest, dearest Dona - the angel of these forums. You're sorely missed.

Ed P


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thinking of you today, Dona.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

God bless her on her birthday.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think about Dona so often. I know you dedicated your last book to her and I dedicated one as well. She is still missed.


And in my latest, as well...


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dona!!!~ You are missed on KB.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Miss you Dona.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dona.  We miss you.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh gosh, I miss her.  Dona always helped me and never called me silly for asking too many questions.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dona!!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dona.  We sure miss you!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think of Dona often.  She would love all the baby and pregnancy announcements.  I feel sad for every new member who did not receive a warm welcome from her. I hope her family toasted her yesterday with a margarita. 
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dona!  You are missed, dear friend.

N


----------

